# Steve's new home!



## AdamMZ (May 17, 2012)

Hey, this is my first journal... yep.

So yeah, I told my dad to bought a big tank and some decoration to make a new home for Steve, and he like it! Well, the rock decoration thing have a hole because of me. I accidentally broke it and I was really angry. But when I put that rock thing into the tank for a while, when I come back, I saw Steve in that hole. I was like "What? You like go in there?". I fix that sharp thing. I hope he won't get injured. Well, today my whole family, except me and my sister, go to Papar. I want to stay for my little fishy and sister stays because she's from school and she'll go home. Well, that's all for today. Maybe I'll write, I mean type some stuff of what I do nest week. :BIGhappy:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi  I would love to see a picture of your betta's home!! I have an ornament that was broken... if you get it so the edges are not sharp, the betta will love it.


----------



## AdamMZ (May 17, 2012)

Go to this post: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1088084#post1088084


----------



## AdamMZ (May 17, 2012)

Journal time!

Well, it's not after a week but whatever.
Today, my dad bought a new fish for my little brother. His name's Max. He's a red solid veiltail male. And Tal has Steve's home. Steve goes into his new home (again). I give Tal to my little sister, and she change his name to Zemi (and I don't like it but, it's her fish >.>). This is a short journal. Yeah, nothing interesting today.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha love that jelly type anenome :lol: my females think it's edible :roll:


----------

